# Welche Programmiersprache soll ich lernen? - Antwort by cstar



## Cstar (25. März 2002)

Erstmal zum Moderator, der das Thema gesperrt hat: Schon mal was von meinungsfreiheit gehört? Oder warum hast du das thema gesperrt?
NOCH ein  PAAE BEMERKUNGEN ZU DELPLHI:
Delphi ist schwachsinn! Das sagt der oberhacker an unserer Schule und das sag ich!
Begründung: Mit Delphi lernt man mehr die dämlichen vcl Klassen als Strukturieren. Die OOP (Klassenbildung und Verwaltung) wird einem dann auch noch abgenommen! Statt Delphi lern dann gleich Pascal, aber wer lernt das schon???
Außerdem ist das vergeudete Zeit, tausend Programmiersprachen zu lernen, die man später nicht mehr verwenden wird! Ich denk bloß an mich. Kleine (gescheiterte) Versuche: Delphi-INFO-Kurs.: Ich kenn ehrlich gesagt höchstens drei, die in dem Kurs nicht ausgeflippt wären...
Außerdem: In C++ lernt man eine universell einsetzbare Sprache; wo verwendest du pascal/delphi?
Welches profimäßige Programm wird mit delphi geschrieben? (1,2,3,...EOF)
Dann noch ne Anmerkung zu dem Kasting: Bloß weil der über alles geschätzte Moderator keine Programmiersprachen kennt (wie PHP), die etwas komplexer im bezug auf variablen, speicherverwaltung usw. sind, heißt das noch lange nicht dass c schwer sein soll. Ganz im Gegenteil; man gewöhnt sich an die Syntax; dann möcht ich einen erleben, der in anderen Programmiersprachen verzweifelt...
ja Ich: BEI DELPHI: Mit den 10.000 Klassen, die einen fertigmachen. In Visual C++ gibt es wenigstens keine (Items,Text,Value, usw.). Sondern ganz einfach wie im Klassenfreien c++ eine membervariable/funktion die verschiedenen Typs sein kann. Hier bleibt man auch näher beim Klassenkonzept. (man beachte die verzeichnisstruktur im linkeren Programmteil; hier werden die erstellten Klassen dargestellt; und keine riesige public-Liste wie bei Delphi)
Mit solchen IDE (delphi, auch visual c++) ist es so ne sachen: Ich denke, die werden irgendwann vom Markt sich zurückziehen, wenn MS lauter solche Müllprodukte wie XP rausbringt; man steigt auf Linux um, und schon ists passiert, Delphi+Visual C++ sind dem Untergang geweiht, wobei man sagen muss, dass visual c++ wesentlich weiter verbreitet ist als Delphi. Außerdem ist delphi ewig groß, schweineteuer(wenn man kauft) und compiliert größere programme als c++)
So das wärs:
Abschließende Bemerkung: Das Programmieren wird auch ohne ein paar Schwierigkeiten in c nicht leichter. (Ehrlich gesagt, stößt man vielleicht erst in Monsterprogrammen auf ein paar Problemen mit Casting; ich persönlich hab keine Probleme damit, dafür überschlaue Moderatoren). Worauf du achten musst wird dir schon in den büchern erklärt.
Wenn du wirklich ernsthaft vorhast zu programmieren, nimm c++. Alles andere ist sinnlose Zeitverschwendung (Erfahrung!).


----------



## ReemE (29. März 2002)

@ cstar:  Du hast dich jetzt eingehend über das Thema ausgelassen und einiges erklärt. Demnach soll man am besten c++ lernen, da es zukunftsorientiert und auch am meisten verbreitet ist. Ist das so richtig???
Was ich aber nich so verstanden habe, war die sache mit dem c und c++. Welche ist besser ?? coder c++ ?? Und welche hat wqas für Vorteile?? Und ist c++ nicht eine weiterentwicklung von C wie es scih anhört???


Ich werde mir dann so ein bUch kaufen und mal versuchen meine 1. Schritte zu tun...

MFG

RemmE


----------



## Xeragon (29. März 2002)

Also für die meisten Dinge gilt: Wenn's in C so geht geht's auch in C++ so.

ALlerdings ist das dann nicht der ideale Weg in C++, obwohl C++ "kompatibel" mit C ist ist es dennoch grundverschieden (und OO ist nur ein Teil davon).

Ich persönlich würde dir empfehlen C++ zu lernen, Java scheint inzwischen ebenso relativ ausgereift und ist für Plattformunabhängige Applikationen sicher eine gute Alternative.

Der einzige Sinn C vor C++ zu lernen ist um mit der Syntax vertraut zu sein. Und die ist auch nur auf den ersten Blick gleich...

Das mit dem Aussterben von IDEs versteh ich mal einfach als Witz... es würde der Produktivität enorm schaden. Nebenbei bemerkt gibt es in UNIX auch diverse graphics IDEs (VisualAge z.b.) als auch die Möglichkeit einer Art halb IDE/halb Editor: Emacs.

Windows XP & 2000 sind übrigens meiner Meinung nach bis jetzt die beiden besten MS Betriebsysteme, wogegen du 9x getrost in den Müllkorb werfen kannst (v.a. für Entwicklung).

Linux naja... 
anfangs: kompliziert/nicht besonders benutzerfreundlich/Programme bei denen man ständig die Hälft aller installierten Pakete updaten muss

jetzt: einfach, dafür meist nicht sehr produktive Benutzeroberfläche / wer braucht es schon wirklich? / Programme bei denen man 3/4 aller installierten Pakete ständig updaten muss

(Besonders nervig ist das Zeug das jedes Paket von zig anderen abhängt die möglichst täglich in einer neuen Version erscheinen weil mal wieder ein Bug oder eine Sicherheitslücke aufgrund schlechter Tests auftaucht, MS macht sowas wohlgemerkt nicht!)

Da würd ich schon ein solideres UNIX-System nehmen...


----------



## ReemE (31. März 2002)

hab mir jetzt so ein Visual c++ buch gekauft....
MAl sehen was darsauas wird....


----------



## Cstar (3. April 2002)

@ReemE
Lern erst mal ein wenig c++. Dann hast du schon mal ne Vorstellung was auf dich in etwa zukommt(V.A. bei OOP). Wenn du dann weißt wies funkt, kannst du dich auf die windowsprogrammierung in form von visual c++ etc. stürzen (oder schlimmstenfalls Delphi).
Hinweis: kein mensch lernt c++, indem er mit vc anfängt.


----------



## Xeragon (3. April 2002)

Was ist dagegen einzuwenden? Visual C++ ist doch nur eine IDE, die Programmiersprache ist und bleibt ja C++.


----------



## ReemE (6. April 2002)

das kapiere ich jetzt nicht so ganz....


----------



## Xeragon (6. April 2002)

Visual C++ ist nur ein Programm, dass dich beim Programmieren unterstützt, C++ ist immer gleich (bis auf ein paar Hersteller-spezifische Erweiterungen)


----------

